# Camden, SC 3WGSD, 7months Not much time



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I know each is supposed to be listed seperately, but I don't know which pic is which. Rec'd in an e-mail.

From the e-mail:
Walter M. Crowe Animal Shelter in 
Camden, SC. We currently have 3 GSD crosses at our shelter and they have demodex. They came from a breeder and he said he could no longer afford them. He said they were born in April, so they should be around 7 months old. They haven't been handled, but they are very sweet. We call them Della, Dawson, and Dori. There are 2 females and 1 male. The male is 55lbs and the 2 females are 45 and 40lbs. We have vaccinated and dewormed them and don't have the space to keep them. Can you help with them? Or do you know of someone who can? You can email me at the shelter or call, (803)-425-6016.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Poor thing


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

These are pics of all 3 dogs. They look virtually identical. The one in pic #2 seems to have fur missing on his/her face.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

We're cross-posting this around Texas GSD rescues...trying to get help...


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Poor babies, breaks my heart:0(


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Poor babies.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

ncgsdmom said:


> These are pics of all 3 dogs. They look virtually identical. The one in pic #2 seems to have fur missing on his/her face.


That's the baby with the mange I would guess - poor little sweethearts, here's a breakfast bump for you....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
BLue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Has anyone sent/contacted Echo or White Paws?


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Jean, I am in contact with someone from White Paws right now. She is having trouble registering to this site.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I heard that Echo is working on these three. Will update if I hear more. Fingers crossed for these 3 young cuties.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adopt a Pet :: Pet Details - Camden, SC - German Shepherd Dog Mix

Adopt a Pet :: Pet Details - Camden, SC - German Shepherd Dog Mix

Adopt a Pet :: Pet Details - Camden, SC - German Shepherd Dog Mix


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bump x3!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We will check into them on tuesday...anyone there know of reasonable boarding and rescue vetting in the area?? Let me know. [email protected]


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Any updates?


----------

